# Local 25 LI NY "A" pay rate question?



## xavier27 (May 22, 2016)

I was curious to know if A construction and A maintenance had the same pay rate? I am now doing traffic signal maintenance for the county but was originally working in building construction.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

This should be in your bylaws. Also, you should be able to get a copy of the rate sheet emailed to you from the local.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

https://applications.labor.ny.gov/w...&scheduleTypeId=General Construction&id=15026


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

https://applications.labor.ny.gov/w...&scheduleTypeId=General Construction&id=14986


----------

